# e clip removal and installation



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

The only thing I have ever used is the e-clip tool put out by Apple.I've seen guys use a screw driver tip,but most times they lost the clip somewhere on the floor when it was done this way.The tool from Apple really works like a charm.You are right though,$27.00(what I paid) for a pair of pliers is alot.You can use the clips over again as long as you do'nt damage them.As far as size goes,I would check with the bow mfg. to get the correct one.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I use a small screw driver and pliers.

Up to now it has worked quite well.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

3/16's is the most common. I haven't run into anything else in a long time. You can reuse them as long as they have enough snap when you slide them onto the axle slot. I always carry extras. Never take one off without having spares. If you have spares you will never lose one. I use a specially ground screwdriver and a pair of ground tip needle nose pliers. The more you do, the easier it gets.


----------



## cupanahalf (Apr 11, 2005)

*Cheap option*

Midlife,
I took and old flat blade screw driver and cut a V in the middle of it on the edge of a grinding wheel.Leave enough on the ends to catch the clip and the middle notched enough to clear the axle.Works great for me..been using it for years.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

I always just use pliers. I hold my finger over the clip so it doesn't zing across the room. Occasionally I still lose one, but spares are cheap.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Many thanks for all the responses! 

Being the cheap son-of-a-gun that I am  I think I'll use my bench grinder on an old flat blade screwdriver and pair of pliers.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Needle nose. One side of pliers flat against the 2 prongs of the Eclip, the other against the axle, then squeeze pliers. Put back on using tips of pliers. If Eclip becomes too spread apart, squeeze it back together for reuse.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello

I use a screw driver to push it even with one side.

Use a mag-tise round metal hook with screw driver handle.

Place my hand over it and pull it off with the hook.And it slides on to the hook.

Later
Unk :smile:


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello, Unk

Nice trick!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anytime I take something apart with small parts like e-clips, screws or springs....got to love springs  I use a very large ZipLoc bag and work with my hand and the part in it. If something flys out, it stays in the bag.

Just replaced the head on a Tru Ball release last night and if I wouldn't have done that, I would still be on my hands and knees looking for a very tiny e-clip  

I use a flat jewelry screwdriver with the middle filed down. It nice and thin and gets inthere easilly.

Cheers,

Claude


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

They are actually called "Jesus Clips" when most people are removing they usually end up saying "Jesus, where that SOB go!!!"


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Where do you buy spare e-clips? Seems like all the Internet stuff offers assortments of 300 clips - mostly in sizes I wouldn't need.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

midlife...pm me your addy

I got some extra eclips...the only size I see is on the paper is E-18, they were too big for my old browning....I got ALOT   AS IN ABOUT 7" WORTH..I didn't bother counting


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I've seen e-clips in Home Depot hardware section, but their probably easier to find at a hardware store. Many towns have at least one good hardware store that hasn't been done in by the big box stores.

3/16" is the only size that I've seen on bows. I also use the ground down screwdriver trick with a pair of needle nose plyers. I'm going to get a magnet & try unk bond's idea.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Keep something in mind if you're getting your e-clips at a hardware store.
Correct thickness is as important as diameter. 
They are not all the same. 
Too thin and in may bend, or pop off easily.
Too thick and they may not fit into the groove correctly.
Ask this 25 year dealership parts guy how many times I've seen this. :wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I use the side of a flat blade screwdriver, but I make sure I do it slowly, so I don't lose the clip.


----------

